# Painting questions



## Catalytic (Sep 15, 2010)

Getting ready to paint the whole house, but before I start I have a few things I'm unsure of.

I'm currently working in the bathroom. It's a coral orange (omg, ugly!) and I have just finished repainting the cabinet in there (was also orange). Took 4 coats of Zinsser 123 primer on the cabinet base because i did it with a brush. Discovered foam cabinet rollers for the last coat, and so the doors and drawer fronts only took 2 coats to cover the orange. I used a liquid deglosser on everything before I started priming. Anyway, that part is done now, time to tackle the walls and trim.

All my paint is Valspar, the stuff on the cabinet is the Kitchen and Bath Enamel. My walls are Satin Signature series, my trim is Semi Gloss Signature series (the paint and primer in one) My bathroom walls and my living room walls will have to be primed prior to using the Signature series because they are orange and a really dark blue that will likely show through without a real primer first. I'm guessing probably 2 coats of primer to cover the bathroom for sure, and possibly the living room.

I don't know what order to paint though. Do I do the trim first? Or the walls? How long do I need to let the paint dry before taping on it to do the other part? I did read online about a lady who hired a painter that did no taping because he had some really awesome paintbrush for cutting in. Any clue of what brand/kind of paintbrush that might be??? I would LOVE to skip the taping.

Any advice would be very welcome. I've read til my eyes blurred about painting and there just didn't seem to be an answer about what to paint first.


----------



## dirtman (Sep 15, 2011)

We always used either Purdy or Wooster brushes. There are few things more useless than a cheap paintbrush. It doesn't matter weather you paint the trim or walls first. I usually paint the trim and after a few hours after the last coat you can tape it with either blue masking tape or preferably the green tape which is expensive but edge seals much better. I would spray the walls and then back roll them. It will cut down alot on your labor because the sprayer coat is thicker.


----------



## Catalytic (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks Dirtman, I'm going to run to Lowe's and get them to reshake the wall paint (5g bucket, bought it last week) and will pick up a Wooster brush or two while I'm there! Bought the blue tape already, so it will have to do, if I need it at all with the Wooster brush. Spraying isn't happening, unfortunately. Can't afford to buy a decent one and the cheap ones require more prep to cover stuff than I am willing to do. Had good luck with this paint before as far as not needing too many coats, so hopefully that will still hold true.

Much appreciate the advice!


----------



## DAVID In Wisconsin (Dec 3, 2002)

You can save yourself some time. Only 1 coat of primer/sealer is needed. I know it looks like it isn't covering but 2 coats of paint on top of that will cover almost anything known to man. Most professional painters rarely use tape. I probably use less than one roll a year. It just takes practice. Find an oval brush (it'll say oval on the package) it'll help a lot. I use oval brushes for an extra fine line. Good luck

DAVID The Painter


----------



## Catalytic (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks David. I did not see any oval brushes at Lowe's, but I did pick up a couple of Purdy brushes and they are doing well for me. I've had very few mishaps onto the trim. Did one coat of the primer and going to start the paint shortly after a breather! (Primer has been up well long enough, at least 2 hours now, so after I take a break and manage to stir the 5g bucket some since it's been several hours since I had it shaked, I'll start painting.)

(Ending up deciding to do wall first simply because my knees cannot handle me kneeling for any length of time. Scrubbing the baseboards made up my mind for me! I ordered some gel kneepads that will be here Friday, or hubby will deal with the trim when he gets home from camping with the boys!)


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Im not a big fan of Zinrser, we tend to get a much better job with Gripper. It is good both inside and outside and covers a multitude of ugly. Only exception is smoke/fire where we use Bins t completly seal and cover oder. I really have wonder if the brush at SW and Blowes and HD are the same... even if they are both Purdy. Seeike my SW cleans easier and last longer.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Sy , my spelling is the pits.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Purdy products, brush and roller pads. Metal tray, disposable plastic liner.

Trim brush = sash brush = angled tip. Nylox or syntox bristles are sweet. Several chip brushes for touch up.

Blue tape is easy to use.

Read your paint labels for recoat times. I just used a bathroom paint that wanted 8 hours between coats. I tinted the primer for a dark color.

When you get some blue on the trim, wipe off what you can the next paint will cover better. Or a big splot of white on the blue, wipe what you can before touch up. Rag on the end of a screwdriver can help.

I do ceiling wall trim.

Put some hand lotion on your hands first, let dry. Clean up is easier. Wash brushes in bucket, warm soapy water. Pre wash out side if you can. If your brush gets gummy stiff, you can touch it to 1/4" of water(latex paint?) in a container to loosen it up. Loose, not drippy.

You want it to look nice, but remember it isn't the Taj Mahal.


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

You may be finished by now, but if not - one handy tip is to cling wrap and refrigerate your brushes and rollers between coats. It saves on having to wash them until you switch colors. I've left mine in for several days before and they still work fine. 

For anyone else reading that may be painting soon, I also second the green tape. I can do trim with no tape, but we have two colors in our living room and the only way for me to make a nice straight line in the corner where they met was with green tape.

We painted the whole house and the 18 inch rollers were wonderful for the big walls and ceilings.

We also used the kangaroo type paint holders with the magnet on one side for brush work and that thing was worth twice its price.


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

sherwin williams paint brush with angle and magnetic spot on handle and cut the trim first also, always paint the ceiling first so if you get it on the walls it's easier to cover up when you cut in the walls.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I used to own an apartment building. I painted a lot of apartments. I'd do them in one day, in between tenants. 

Valspar is one of the best paints available. It covers in one coat. Many times I wouldn't have to paint an apartment when it turned over because the paint lasted so well. 

I second the motion of Wooster or Purdy brushes. Get a 2 1/2 inch sash brush with the angled tip. I never used tape. Dip the brush into the paint then scrape off the excess on the rim of the can. You don't want a dripping wet brush. Hold the brush at a 35 degree angle to the wall and pull it along. The bristles will fan out and you can cut in with great accuracy.

I do the trim first. If some gets on the wall it will be covered up when you paint the wall.


----------

